# prêt à, prêts à - liaison ?



## DaniL

Bonsoir / Bonjour à tous,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il (ou elle d'ailleurs) m'éclaircir la lanterne à propos de la prononciation de _prêt à_ ? Le _t_ de _prêt_ s'entend-il ou non ?

Merci d'avance pour tout aide.


----------



## janpol

ça dépend...
Il est prêt à partir > je dis "pré à"
le prêt-à-porter > préta
il est prêt à porter ce sac > pré à


----------



## le Grand Soir

Mais "pré à" n'est pas très euphonique.


----------



## janpol

On doit pouvoir dire ça de toute liaison qu'on pourrait faire et qu'on ne fait pas.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Les deux sont possibles. J'ai une préférence pour la liaison.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Comme janpol, à cette différence près que je prononce _pr*è* à partir._ C'est un des (nombreux) cas de liaison facultative. 

Une des raisons pour lesquelles on ne fait pas toujours la liaison, sauf dans le cas des noms composés comme _prêt-à-porter_, est pour distinguer _prêt _de _prête._ 

_Il est prêt_ = aucune confusion quant au masculin, qu'on fasse ou non la liaison.

Mais imaginons des prénoms comme _Michel/Michèle_ ou _André/Andrée,_ ou encore... _es-tu prêt à partir?_


----------



## DaniL

J'suis paré. 

Si j'ai bien compris, aucune des deux variantes de pronociation n'est fausse, mais dans le langage parlé de tous les jours le _t_ n'est pas prononcé pour la plupart du temps ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Presque, dans le langage parlé, ça dépend des gens.


----------



## Aoyama

> Une des raisons pour lesquelles on ne fait pas toujours la liaison, sauf dans le cas des noms composés comme _prêt-à-porter_, est pour distinguer _prêt _de _prête._


c'est une raison. Une autre raison milite pour la liaison c'est la différence (et parfois la confusion) entre près et prêt. Il est prêt à partir, il est près de partir. Il était prêt à tout abandonner, il était près de tout abandonner etc. Voir Grevisse.
Pour "prêt à tout", la liaison était commune par le passé. Comme les liaisons se perdent en général, la liaison ne se fait pratiquement plus.
Les Anglais ont une expression "prêt-a/à-manger" (bien trouvée) calquée sur prêt-à-porter, où ils font la liaison ...


----------



## Nicomon

Mais puisqu'on dit près *de* et non près* à*... c'est le de qui fait la distinction entre près et prêt, non? 

Je ferais la liaison aussi dans prêt-à-manger.  Et sans doute aussi dans prêt à tout.  Mais je ne la fais pas dans prêt à partir.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je prononce comme toi, Nicomon, y compris le ‹ê› que je dis [ε] et non [e]. La seule différence est que je ne fais pas forcément la liaison dans_ prêt à tout_ et qu'il en va de même pour _prêt à partir_. Ce n'est que pour les substantifs comme _prêt-à-manger_ ou _prêt-à-porter_ que je fais systématiquement la liaison.


----------



## julia shin

Bonjour,

'Ils sont prêts à démissionner.'

Prêts à  ==> On prononce *[pʀεza] *ou *[pʀεta]??

ex. *Il a quatre-vingts ans. On prononce 'quatre-vingts ans' *[...vɛ̃zɑ̃] non pas* [..vɛ̃tɑ̃]

Donc je me demande s'il faut aussi prononcer ici 'Prêts à' *[pʀεza] ????*

Je vous remercie de votre réponse.


----------



## janpol

J'ai toujours entendu la liaison faite avec le "t".


----------



## Chimel

Je ne ferais pas de liaison du tout dans ce cas.


----------



## DrChen

Moi non plus. *[pʀεa] *


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

« Il est prêt t'à tout / ils sont prêts z'a tout », comme c'est écrit. On pourrait admettre le hiatus « ils sont prêts h'à tout », mais certainement pas « ils sont prêts t'à tout » : c'est un cuir.


----------



## jekoh

Liaison ou non, je prononce « prêt(s) » avec un [e] et non un [ε] : *[pʀe]*.


----------



## SergueiL

julia shin said:


> Donc je me demande s'il faut aussi prononcer ici 'Prêts à' *[pʀεza] ????*


Cette liaison est facultative, elle n'est le plus souvent pas faite.
.


----------

